# Major 2-week Symphobia Sale to celebrate Symphobia 2016 Edition UPDATES!



## ProjectSAM (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi all!

*We're excited to finally be able to release the previously announced 2016 Edition updates for our Symphobia Series!*

We have a solid track record when it comes to updates. Over the years we've added new content and features to all three Symphobia volumes a number of times, each time available as free update to existing users. The 2016 Editions offer a number of exciting new features, including:

• Native Kontrol Standard support
• Komplete Kontrol Light Guide support
• New sample content (S2 & S3)
• Tighter string ensemble staccatos and pizzicatos (S1)
• Speed control
• Improved loading speed
• Updated interface
• *Free update* for all existing users!







Updates to Symphobia 1 & 2 2016 Edition are *available as of today* at www.projectsam.com. Update to Symphobia 3 Lumina 2016 Edition will be available very soon!

Check out the full details on what's new at https://www.projectsam.com/symphobia

To celebrate this we are having a major 2-week sale:

*SYMPHOBIA 1*
Normally €599 / $699
Now *€399 / $449*

*SYMPHOBIA 2*
Normally €599 / $699
Now *€449 / $499*

*SYMPHOBIA 3: LUMINA*
Normally €599 / $699
Now *€499 / $549*

Fully updated and with new sample content, this is *the* time to add Symphobia to your sound palette!

Our Symphobia Pack Deals also join this sale. Be sure to check them out. Also, we just added a new one: *The Creative Pack*, which includes all 3 Symphobias, both Colours and our latest release Swing! for just *€1649 / $1749*.

Sale ends December 8th 2015 at 10:00 GMT (02:00 PST).

Let us know if you have any questions below!

Cheers,
The SAM Team
www.projectsam.com


----------



## DHousden (Nov 24, 2015)

Woohoo! Downloading as we speak xD


----------



## SirKen (Nov 24, 2015)

May I ask what the exact final date is for this sale?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone using Lumina? Might be interested if reports are good.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 24, 2015)

SirKen said:


> May I ask what the exact final date is for this sale?


Forgot to mention that!
The sale ends December 8th 2015 at 10:00 GMT (02:00 PST).


----------



## playz123 (Nov 25, 2015)

ProjectSAM said:


> We have a solid track record when it comes to updates. Over the years we've added new content and features to all three Symphobia volumes a number of times, each time available as free update to existing users.
> • *Free update* for all existing users!



You certainly do have a solid record for updates...and many other things, including customer satisfaction with your company and products. As an existing user, I thank you for your generosity and kindness, and as a customer I look forward to purchasing even more products from you in the future. Many thanks for these updates. And if you are a potential purchaser, I'd say 'go for it'...I doubt very much you'll be the least bit disappointed with your decision to buy.


----------



## bill45 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just bought OE 2. Can I use my $30 welcome voucher towards symphobia?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 25, 2015)

same question here on Lumina. To be honest I haven't used Symph 1 and 2 in 2-3 years...BUT this update has seriously revised my opinion. What an update - the new shorts on Symph 1 are particularly useful. Still DL'ing 2.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 25, 2015)

playz123 said:


> You certainly do have a solid record for updates...and many other things, including customer satisfaction with your company and products. As an existing user, I thank you for your generosity and kindness, and as a customer I look forward to purchasing even more products from you in the future. Many thanks for these updates. And if you are a potential purchaser, I'd say 'go for it'...I doubt very much you'll be the least bit disappointed with your decision to buy.


Thanks so much!


bill45 said:


> I just bought OE 2. Can I use my $30 welcome voucher towards symphobia?


Yes you can!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Anyone using Lumina? Might be interested if reports are good.


Have you watched Guy Rowland's walkthrough of Lumina? I think you will find your answers there and via the demos. Combined, they provide a really good overview of what Lumina is and what it can do. I can recommend it....if that helps at all.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 25, 2015)

Project Sam you are one class act.  Thank You for the update and for continuing to support these amazing products!

Happy Holidays,

Darren


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 26, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Have you watched Guy Rowland's walkthrough of Lumina? I think you will find your answers there and via the demos. Combined, they provide a really good overview of what Lumina is and what it can do. I can recommend it....if that helps at all.



Well thank you very much Frank and yes I have enjoyed all of Guy Rowland's videos on this library. I watched them last night with the headphones in and most useful.
However, what I'm more or less asking is a real working experience and any limits with the type of tracks based on the sound of the library's patches etc.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 26, 2015)

Just to add - the 1.5 updates make a HUGE difference to loading times and RAM use compared to the more recent versions. I did a test on S2's Strings and Woodwinds - on the previous version it was 252mb in W7 and 5s to load, vs 68mb and under a second now (both batch resaved, Windows Task Manager reporting RAM use not Kontakt)

The S2 chord patches really are good - transitions work well without the need for legato. Strings are quite intimate sounding (more like the recent addition of the small section sonicly), while woodwinds have bonus trills on high velocity. I'll do a quick 1.5 update video soon, hopefully before the sale runs out.

Incidentally, I initially had some issues with very old legacy patches when trying to batch resave in S1 after the update - P sam sorted it out the same evening with a fix. The installer for S1 how has the legacy fix in place.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 26, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Well thank you very much Frank and yes I have enjoyed all of Guy Rowland's videos on this library. I watched them last night with the headphones in and most useful.
> However, what I'm more or less asking is a real working experience and any limits with the type of tracks based on the sound of the library's patches etc.


I would add that Lumina must be considered genre specific, but I have used it occasionally in non conventional ways. The demos do provide a pretty good overview though of how it can best be used. I haven't experienced any limits on the number of tracks with Lumina, but of course much depends on one's system, DAW etc. Certainly, if you'd like to learn even more, you may also be interested in the following review of Lumina. Cheers.

http://soundbytesmag.net/projectsam-lumina/


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 26, 2015)

Short and sweet video about the 1.5 update in S1 and S2


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2015)

Guy - I noticed your Lumina 1.5 update but do you have a vid showing the original Lumina release (more content than just what's new in 1.5 - didn't notice on your youtube channel). Thanks for the link if available.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey Rob - in the detail accompanying the 1.5 video there's a link to the first part of the multi-part epic that is the Lumina review. It's on an older channel of mine, but here's the direct link -


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Hey Rob - in the detail accompanying the 1.5 video there's a link to the first part of the multi-part epic that is the Lumina review. It's on an older channel of mine, but here's the direct link -



Groovy, Thanks Guy.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 7, 2015)

Guy's walkthroughs revealed that I want Lumina more than anything else this Christmas. Sadly, I haven't got enough cash at the moment to take advantage of this fabulous sale, but won't hesitate paying full price by the years end .


----------



## Vision (Dec 8, 2015)

Wasn't sure if I should make another thread for this.. but is anyone else having an issue with the release nob not working for the legato ensemble instruments in Symphobia 2?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 8, 2015)

yes, I've been having trouble with the releases in Symphobia 2. Haven't gotten around to submitting a ticket yet...


----------

